# Troubleshooting outside lights



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What exactly is failing? Bulbs? Slices? The fixture themselves? The sockets? Are they motion sensors? Photocell-controlled?


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What exactly is failing? Bulbs? Slices? The fixture themselves? The sockets? Are they motion sensors? Photocell-controlled?


They are motion sensors/photocell controlled. The light fixtures sometimes do not light at night when they are suppose to. Owner advised that this seems to happen during damp weather.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

Buy good motion sensor.
Home depot crap will be call back city.
I've learned my lesson.
Buy a good cobra or somthing of quality.

Probably $60.00


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Rewire the taps. Squirt noalox inside the wirenuts. Make sure all the joints are secure. Pry the center tab of the socket out a tad. Put noalox on the screwshell of the lamps. And, replace the sensor. And while it may not be standard practice, you might seal the seams on the sensor with a thin coat of a clear silicone

InPhase277


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys.

Does anyone think that there could be a conductor insulation problem somewhere in the circuit that could cause the said problem?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> Thanks for the responses guys.
> 
> Does anyone think that there could be a conductor insulation problem somewhere in the circuit that could cause the said problem?


 
Lesser quality photocells often are very tempermental in cold or wet weather. Put in a quality photocell and you'll probably never have an issue again.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> Buy good motion sensor.
> Home depot crap will be call back city.
> I've learned my lesson.
> Buy a good cobra or somthing of quality.
> ...


That's the truth!! Motion detectors are my biggest pet peeve...unless you buy a quality one, it's nothing but hassle, hassle, hassle.


----------



## okeefe (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree motion dectors are call back problems, The customers either don't know how to use them or they buy cheap ones that don't do what they thought it would do.

I even leave the instructions with them so they know how to to use it, and they still call as to why the cheapo light is not working, or can I come back and adjust the time or direction of the light.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, thanks for all the replies. I'll recommend to purchase a good quality photo cell light.


----------



## emc2dn (Feb 23, 2009)

*wiring of motion detectors*

Want to have a 2 light system of outside lights for a driveway. I would
like to know the simplest way to wire a circuit such that secondary light
is controlled by the primary motion sensing light (which is installed
and working correctly). Problem is that the second light won't ever go off. So
it never loses power. So I'm guessing I need to tie into the power from the primary
sensor and run that to the secondary light? 
What is the correct wiring method from 120V input to the primary light
and eventually to the 2nd light so that when the motion
light is activated it allows the second light to activate and more importantly
turn back off.
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

emc2dn said:


> Want to have a 2 light system of outside lights for a driveway. I would
> like to know the simplest way to wire a circuit such that secondary light
> to be controlled by the primary motion sensing light (which is installed
> and working correctly). Problem is that second light won't every go off. So
> ...


you can take the feed out of the first motion control light, and tie it to the load side of the motion detector.

line volatage comes in, feeds the first motion detector, and the LOAD will feed the lights. The line going to the first light, will also feed the second light, and nuetrals will just be nuetral. The motion detector will have to be rated for the load your applying to it.


----------



## emc2dn (Feb 23, 2009)

Could you explain a bit what you mean by LOAD.
And just be bit more specific about how I wire
and in what order this circuit. Where a solo
sensor light will be activated first, but also
set off a second light without a sensor. And doing
so that all will turn off after timer elapses. Currently
I have my primary motion light working fine. But the
secondary light is split off the main feed and lights
go on but never off. So I thought I would wire
in the second light (without sensor) off the primary
motion dectector.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

emc2dn said:


> Want to have a 2 light system of outside lights for a driveway. I would
> like to know the simplest way to wire a circuit such that secondary light
> is controlled by the primary motion sensing light (which is installed
> and working correctly). Problem is that the second light won't ever go off. So
> ...


i would get a good quality time clockto run the photocell then make the photocell fire an ice cube to make a contactor. rock solid installation, nothing to go wrong.


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> i would get a good quality time clockto run the photocell then make the photocell fire an ice cube to make a contactor. rock solid installation, nothing to go wrong.


why the relay? 

I use time clocks to have an over ride on the photocell, and the photocell switch my lighting loads. But why the relay?


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

emc2dn said:


> Could you explain a bit what you mean by LOAD.
> And just be bit more specific about how I wire
> and in what order this circuit. Where a solo
> sensor light will be activated first, but also
> ...


This isnt a DIY forum. I thought you wanted professional advice, not install instructions. hire an electrician.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

CNC said:


> why the relay?
> 
> I use time clocks to have an over ride on the photocell, and the photocell switch my lighting loads. But why the relay?


i was being a smart a$$, you dont need the time clock, relay or contactor if the poster couldnt figure out line and load that setup was sure to get a WTF.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

CNC said:


> This isnt a DIY forum. I thought you wanted professional advice, not install instructions. hire an electrician.


 you should have seen this from a mile away:2guns::hammer:


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

ok ok, ill work on this


----------

